# my african filter shrimp



## iamdixen (Jul 19, 2011)

heres a video of my african filter shrimp. Don't mind the background conversation. LOL african filter shrimp/vampire shrimp 3 - YouTube


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Very cool video. I got one of these guys and they are so cool to have.


----------

